# SL3 Dish and R10 Receiver Setup



## Danielclubs (Sep 21, 2016)

Good morning,

I recently purchased an old cabin that has a Directv dish on the roof that is a SL3 (SL3S4NR2-14). I have two old receivers that are mine and I attempted to connect a D11 receiver to find (after substantial research online) that it is not compatible. I have an R10 Tivo receiver and am hoping to possibly connect it. My question is this, is there a way to get this one running? Do I need a power inserter? Should I have a multiswitch/legacy port?

The satellite only has one cable coming from it. I don't really need to use the R10 as a recorder. I simply want to watch TV with the family from time-to-time. I appreciate any direction any of you are able to provide. Thanks!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

That's an SWM dish and the R10 is not SWM-compatible.
If you replace the LNB at the dish with a non-SWM LNB (solid signal might be the best source http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=sl3, or ebay (but check very carefully to make sure it's a non-SWM LNB) ) then both the R10 and D11 will work OK. The R10 will need two cables from the dish, the D11 one cable. 
There is no way to connect these two receivers without replacing the LNB. The LNB change is easy, if you are careful you won't even need to realign the dish.


----------



## Danielclubs (Sep 21, 2016)

That's what I suspected and I definitely appreciate the recommendation. I have found this on Amazon for a little better price. Looks to be the same as your recommendation from solid signal, does it look correct?

Thanks again!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Danielclubs said:


> That's what I suspected and I definitely appreciate the recommendation. I have found this on Amazon for a little better price. Looks to be the same as your recommendation from solid signal, does it look correct?
> 
> Thanks again!


yep, that is the right LNB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danielclubs (Sep 21, 2016)

Just to clarify before heading up to install the new LBN - no multi-switch or power inserter should be necessary?

Thanks again - love the prompt replies and support.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Danielclubs said:


> Just to clarify before heading up to install the new LBN - no multi-switch or power inserter should be necessary?
> 
> Thanks again - love the prompt replies and support.


no, nothing. Just one line or two if you want to watch something while recording another one at the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

I have no connection with them but I have purchased from both Vista Distributing & SATELIZ INC and have never had an issue.


----------

